# Size matters.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have enough confusion with metric and imperial but somehow TV journalists seem to want to confuse us further.

Just today we learn of the largest wind farm thats about 20,000 'football pitches'. 
The other day something was described as taller than 20 double decker busses.
Or we hear about something being heavier than 200 elephants. 
Then there always the volume of water being more than 500 Olympic swimming pools.

I dunno about you but all these so called sizes don't help at all and leave me wondering how big they really are.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's aimed at those that don't know what litres, gallons and even kilometres and miles are.....their normal response is...'That's big innit!':surprise::wink2:

A bit sad really:frown2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If all the ladies of Cheltenham College were laid end to end .....




I shouldn't be at all surprised.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not impressed by size Ray, it's either too small, too big or just right, old uns like more than a handful is wasted springs to mind, there are others, but I forget them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm not impressed by size Ray, it's either too small, too big or just right, old uns like more than a handful is wasted springs to mind, there are others, but I forget them.


Forget Kev.?? Thats all I got, memories...…….. I think.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Who's that????


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ten past three.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh okay, I'll get my teeth.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why do,you want to get your tea! It’s dinner time here!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok, I'll save it for Ron.


Later on.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Amazing how a perfectly intelligent topic can degenerate into this. But at least it's not a slanging match...………………………………… yet.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh come now Mr Nipper, you have been a member (sic) on this forum long enough to know that given half a chance people will Always find a way of twisting a thread

I’m just amazed that BarryD hasn’t put in an appearance yet.

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a video when Hans was building our bedroom fitted cupboards several a few years ago, he was measuring in umpteen thingamagigs and several watchamacallits and he's a precision engineer so also worked with smack bo***ck on and a gnats c**k. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Oh come now Mr Nipper, you have been a member (sic) on this forum long enough to know that given half a chance people will Always find a way of twisting a thread
> 
> I'm just amazed that BarryD hasn't put in an appearance yet.
> 
> Andy


:thefinger:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I have a video when Hans was building our bedroom fitted cupboards several a few years ago, he was measuring in umpteen thingamagigs and several watchamacallits and he's a precision engineer so also worked with smack bo***ck on and a gnats c**k. :grin2:


Language Timothy.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Amazing how a perfectly intelligent topic can degenerate into this. But at least it's not a slanging match...………………………………… yet.
> 
> Ray.


Yes it is.

Feckers!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thursday.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Night night.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

3/6d


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I got one of those ……………………………………… or was it a half crown.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or a peebobtuce.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Another precision measurement, 
Had fit.
It fits like :-
A p**** in a bucket


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gnats ???????????? hair


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Gnats ???????????? hair


Thas coz your more refined up norf :grin2:


----------

